# be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W @ Haswell



## tommy-3d (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Wollte nur fragen ob man das be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W auch beim Haswell nutzen kann ? 

Hab zur zeit ne Corsair AX760I aber das ist defekt


----------



## Axonia (10. Juni 2014)

Und ich schon wieder  

Schau einfach hier mal vorbei.
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Gruß


----------



## xActionx (10. Juni 2014)

Ja das funktioniert


----------



## tommy-3d (10. Juni 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ja das funktioniert


 Aber ich hab P7 und laut die liste die Axonia geposte hat geht es nicht


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2014)

Notfall einfach die tiefen Schlafzustände deaktivieren. Bei den meisten Mainboards ist das eh Standardeinstellung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2014)

Warum will man ein Netzteil, dass 2007 eingeführt wurde, mit modernen Komponenten nutzen?

Das macht nicht wirklich sinn und wird probleme verursachen. Und spare uns bitte das 'aber es war damals so unglaublich teuer' rumgeheule. Das interessiert nicht.
Vor 40 Jahren war ein Golf 1 auch mal recht teuer...

Verstehe nicht, warum man immer so krampfhaft am Netzteil sparen will und sich nicht hin und wieder mal ein neues gönnt. Insbesondere wenn das alte schon ganz stark in Richtung 10 Jahren tendiert. (und nein, die Netzteile aus 'nem 386, 486, Pentium 1-3/K6/Cyrics usw kannst nicht mit heutigen vergleichen, bevor das kommt).


----------



## MnC45 (11. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum man immer so krampfhaft am Netzteil sparen will und sich nicht hin und wieder mal ein neues gönnt. Insbesondere wenn das alte schon ganz stark in Richtung 10 Jahren tendiert. (und nein, die Netzteile aus 'nem 386, 486, Pentium 1-3/K6/Cyrics usw kannst nicht mit heutigen vergleichen, bevor das kommt).


 Ich glaube, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass man mit einem Netzteil nicht die fps beeinflussen kann. Außerdem kommts eher selten vor, dass jemand von einem Netzteil schwärmt sondern eher von der tollen teueren Grafikkarte/CPU/Case/.../.


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider ist die Baureihe P7, des Modells Dark Power nicht kompatibel zur neuen Haswell CPU.

Hier noch einmal ein kleine Übersicht, sowie eine kleine Info.

Gruß

Marco


----------

